
Secure Mail-In Voting with Blockchain Technology? - MrXOR
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonbrett/2020/08/13/us-post-counters-trump-attacks-on-mail-in-voting-with-a-new-blockchain-patent
======
maydemir
Trump is very afraid.

